# Bottom bracket on 2012 FP Quattro?



## AJ88V (Nov 14, 2012)

Just bought a nice used Campy Chorus group and want to switch out my SRAM setup.

Does anybody know what bottom bracket cups I'll need? I assume that the frame is Italian thread.

Thanks!


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Campy cups in Italian thread.

Campagnolo Ultra Torque Record Outboard Cups (EPS Compatible), Bottom Brackets, BOTTOM BRACKETS


----------

